# Trasparenza nei terminali... [FAQ]

## kestral

Come posso rendere trasparenti i terminali xterm ed eterm sotto fluxbox?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

So solo con aterm che si fa

```
aterm -tr -trsb -sb -sr -si -sk -bg black -shading 60
```

questo ti toglie anche la scroll bar.

----------

## Panda

Per esempio:

```
Eterm --trans --tint gray --shade 30 --foreground-color white --font 4 --buttonbar off --title Terminale
```

----------

## randomaze

 *kestral wrote:*   

> Come posso rendere trasparenti i terminali xterm ed eterm sotto fluxbox?

 

per xterm credo che l'unica chance sia riscrivere il codice.

Concentrati su Eterm  (oppure passa ad aterm  :Wink:  )

----------

## kestral

Ed è possibile effettuare il copia/incolla con qualche terminale?

(ad esempio copio un testo di una pagina web e lo incollo in un terminale)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kestral wrote:*   

> Ed è possibile effettuare il copia/incolla con qualche terminale?

 

Selezioni il testo e poi ti sposti sul terminale e clicchi il tasto centrale (o i due tasti assieme se non hai quello centrale).

----------

## randomaze

 *kestral wrote:*   

> Ed è possibile effettuare il copia/incolla con qualche terminale?
> 
> (ad esempio copio un testo di una pagina web e lo incollo in un terminale)

 

Si, con il metodo standard di X:

Selezioni con il mouse (premi il tasto sx e trascini il mouse sul teso che ti interessa).

Metti il focus sulla finestra di terminale che ti interessa

Incolli premendo il tasto centrale del mouse

.

----------

## kestral

invece un metodo totalmente interoperabile tra tutte le applicazioni e più simile al classico copia/incolla di Windows, KDE ecc?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kestral wrote:*   

> invece un metodo totalmente interoperabile tra tutte le applicazioni e più simile al classico copia/incolla di Windows, KDE ecc?

 

Ma infatti funziona per tutte le applicazioni.

----------

## shev

[comunicazione di servizio]Però ragazzi, va bene che ho diminuito la "severità" della moderazione, però qui andiamo oltre le faq. Sono domande che possono trovare risposta con ricerche di dieci secondi su google, forum o che altro mezzo si voglia. Un minimo di collaborazione, non siamo un help desk o un motore di ricerca  :Wink: [/comunicazione di servizio]

----------

